# Safe grass



## Uknow (Nov 29, 2015)

I wanna plant live, real grass in my tortoise enclosure it's there a certain type? For a safe brand that my tortoise can eat safety without the risk of getting ill


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought you had a box turtle? They really don't eat grass.

Tortoisesupply.com sells a seed mixture for mediterranean tortoises that I really like. It contains several different types of broad-leaf plants for tortoises to eat and all my different species love it.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 29, 2015)

some species don't eat grass like a Russian for example. others love it, my sulcata loves the St. Augustine grass in his enclosure.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 29, 2015)

Just make sure if your starting with seed when buying "store bought" grasses , that they are "seed only". Some manufacture's encase the seeds in a pre fertilized "cocoon" sort of speak, (other binders) to initiate germination as well as keeping the seed hydrated during this process.

Here is a good chat about grasses ....with names of various types.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/re-seed-4-the-redfoots-and-more.132014/


----------



## Tom (Nov 29, 2015)

I've tried all sort of seed mixes. I've spent countless months growing them side by side. This mixture is by far the best: http://www.groworganic.com/premium-horse-pasture-mix-irrigation.html


----------

